# DIY Autox magnetic numbers



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Posted this info over on the 'fanatics awhile ago and just realized I never posted over here!

FYI

McMaster-Carr carries this material in blank sheets, and various colors for cheap. All you have to do is layout and cut the numbers you want

*Colored Cut-to-Length Sheets w/Holding Power on One Face * Has colored vinyl on one face. Width is 24 3/8", width tolerance is ±0.125". Thick. is 1/32", thick. tolerance is ±0.002". Max. pull lbs. per linear foot is 103. To Order: Please specify length up to 10 ft. and color: black, blue, brown, gold, green, orange, silver, white, or yellow. 5761K11 *Per Ft. *$5.05

One piece 2 ft long gave me:

#4 x 5 pcs
#1 x 4 pcs
#0 x 1 pc cut really badly








Each 8"tall, and some scrap

Can be cut easily with an exacto or a pair of scissors.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Good call! I've made my own, using the method of printing out big numbers from my home PC, then spraying the back of the number with a low tack spray adhesive. Then I stick that to the magnetic sheet, and cut it out, using a razot knife, and metal straight edge, along with doing the curves by hand.

They come out great this way, and you dont mark up the magnetic material. :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Thanks for posting! I'm going to have to buy this and make some numbers. Cleaning the tape off the windows is a PITA.
> 
> Your quick link to 5761K11 doesn't work though. I had to search for it from the main page of the site


 yeah it was a direct copy off the website..it pasted as a dud link, but the part num is good


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Easier way if you dno't have assigned numbers.

Either make or buy (www.solotime.com) 7 segment numbers.

These are two sizes of segments, that you place on the car to make any number you want. Sort of <=> shaped in short and long. For the older crowd, like 7 segment LEDs on calculators.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

FWIW, I've been doing this for years, but I buy my magnetic sheet from dickblick.com which is an art supply store.

Next year I think I may do black vinyl over white rectangles and put them on a white number plate. 8" numbers are WAY too small and it's hard to print out huge numbers on the printer. 

Hell, I'm lazy, I'll end up buying them from speeddesign 

John


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> FWIW, I've been doing this for years, but I buy my magnetic sheet from dickblick.com which is an art supply store.
> 
> Next year I think I may do black vinyl over white rectangles and put them on a white number plate. 8" numbers are WAY too small and it's hard to print out huge numbers on the printer.
> 
> ...


I believe SCCA regs require 8" min height, with 1.5" W stroke. Someone please correct me.










8" are fine if you have the proper contrast. White on Mystic looks :thumbup:


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I believe SCCA regs require 8" min height, with 1.5" W stroke. Someone please correct me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You very well may be right, I don't have my rule book in front of me. However, I can tell you that at the bigger events where on-course audit sheets are used, an 8" high number is just not big enough. The courseworkers need to be able to see the car number from a distance so they can mark it down on the sheet. I wouldn't run numbers smaller than 12" to be safe. The bigger the better!

John V


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

It is 8" tall with a 1.25" stroke (and I think the stroke requirement applies to the negative space areas as well (the holes in 6,8,9 etc).

Don't sweat the details because what you really want to do is make them easy to see and easily read from a distance (the further the better). If you do that, you will meet the requirements of the rules.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I've made magnetics in a way similar to Larry. Pretty inexpensive if you have the time to fiddle with them...


----------

